# Carbon use



## bogs (May 29, 2010)

I recently saw comment on the forum about the non-use of activated carbon. I always thought it was to be used along with the filtering medium ? I have a fluval 405 with the carbon and filtering medium on a tank that I will be starting to cycle.

Wondering what others do? I have always used it in the past and if it is not needed, sounds like a way to save a few $'s if it does not really help the balance of the tank.

Thanks!!


----------



## Cichlidude (Feb 7, 2010)

You only need carbon to remove any odor from the water or to remove any medication.


----------



## Dj823cichild (Mar 30, 2009)

:thumb:


----------



## RyanR (Apr 29, 2008)

Carbon is good for removing meds... and other organic wastes.

I think carbon exists mostly so folks can get lax with maintenance. If you do weekly water changes, there's just no need for the stuff.

Really all that you need in the filter is some mechanical stuff to basically stain out the particulates, and some sort of high surface-area stuff for beneficial bacteria to grow on.

-Ryan


----------



## Riceburner (Sep 3, 2008)

I haven't used carbon in years.


----------



## Dj823cichild (Mar 30, 2009)

I sold mine that came with my AC 110. But then my tank started smelling funky one day and the carbon I went out and bought later did the trick


----------



## Evan805 (Apr 19, 2010)

I have a large chunk of bog wood in my tank that wont stop leaching tannis. Carbon keeps my water from looking like tea.


----------



## LSBoost (Jan 21, 2010)

I don't use carbon. Water is crystal clear, no smells.


----------



## bogs (May 29, 2010)

Hey, thanks all for the info... I won't be using it anylonger unless needed.

Cant the tannins be removed to some degree by soaking the driftwood in boiling water? Though it may effect the PH some, interested in using driftwood with the cichlids.


----------



## RyanR (Apr 29, 2008)

bogs said:


> Cant the tannins be removed to some degree by soaking the driftwood in boiling water? Though it may effect the PH some, interested in using driftwood with the cichlids.


The only cure for tannins is time.

There will be a little effect on the pH and water hardness, but most riverine will love it or not mind.

-Ryan


----------



## kuhliLoachFan (May 30, 2010)

I use carbon as a safety measure in my largest malawi tank, and also in my puffer (brackish) tank. I believe (but can not test and find out) that it lowers dissolved organic solids in my tank, for at least 1-2 weeks after placing it in there. If you buy it in bulk, it's cheap and effective enough. Also, when it peters out (is no longer absorbing carbon) it gets colonized by bacteria.

I refuse to put it INSIDE any cannister, but use it in small bags in HOBs. If I stopped using it completely, but did twice as many water changes, I would probably have even better water quality.

Basically NOBODY NEEDS carbon, except as a last resort, or as a nice-to-have. If you have bog wood leaching tannins into your tank, then get something ELSE that doesn't leach tannins, and put the bogwood in the angel tank where they will love the low pH blackwater environment.

W


----------



## aquariam (Feb 11, 2010)

* I use carbon as a safety measure in my largest malawi tank,
and also in my puffer (brackish) tank. I believe (but can not test and find out) that it lowers dissolved organic solids in my tank, for at least 1-2 weeks after placing it in there. If you buy it in bulk, it's cheap and effective enough. Also, when it peters out (is no longer absorbing carbon) it gets colonized by bacteria.
*

That's not actually safe. When carbon 'peters out' it releases everything it's collected back out into the water. Carbon does not absorb, it adsorbs. Attracts and holds. Once it can no longer hold the bond everything is released.

As if that weren't bad enough, carbon is actually a very bad thing in my opinion. It takes trace elements out of the water. These are things fish need for optimum health. Having dissolved organic solids in your tank isn't a bad thing. It doesn't mean you have bad water. People with heavy duty planted tanks want lots of dissolved organic solids and would never dream of using carbon. I personally dose extra trace elements and vitamins (Kent malawi buffer, kent cichlid trace, Kent Zoe) for my cichlids and it makes a huge difference. So much so that I managed to convert a friend who owns a store and servicing business and has been doing this for 20 years about five years ago. If I used carbon the cichlid trace and zoe would be gone. If you want to see a major improvement in your fish, check this stuff out. You're going to get more algae. Which is great IMO, but some people don't like it. I'm growing a fantastic lawn on my rock work right now. Gobies love it.


----------



## aquariam (Feb 11, 2010)

*Edit- I use Seachem Malawi buffer. Sorry for the mistake.


----------



## jeremy1 (Sep 1, 2009)

i know im a few days behind on this topic but...i use purigen in my filters. it will keep your water crystal clear and its reusable.check it out on seachems website.sorry dont know how to add a link.


----------



## aquariam (Feb 11, 2010)

Purigen and carbon are not the same. Purigen removes nitrogenous waste. It does not remove medications, trace elements, etc the way carbon does.


----------

